# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Tinitell, wristphone for kids, Tinitell, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Tinitell

"World's Smallest Mobile Phone" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Tinitell Teaser 

 Published on Oct 23, 2013




> Tinitell is about to introduce a new way for parents and children to communicate.

----------


## Airicist

Tinitell — Introducing A Wristphone For Kids 

 Published on Apr 29, 2014




> Tinitell is a wearable mobile phone for kids. A wristphone that enables peace of mind for parents, and lets kids be kids.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tinitell straps a mobile phone on kids' wrists"

by Dave Parrack
May 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Product demo 

Published on Feb 17, 2015




> Making phone calls demo

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Tinitell

Published on Feb 23, 2016




> Introducing Tinitell - a wearable mobile phone for kids.

----------

